# Missing Black Colt (Adult Now) From Phoenix,AZ



## KatE297 (May 25, 2015)

My foal Jett-Star has been missing since 2010, He was Born April 2010-Missing October 2010, Last time I saw him he was mostly Black with some Bay on his back and a small Star on his head, (He may be Registered under the name Mr. Poker Flats), His mother's owner said I Could have him Since she had 4 other Horse's and Didn't want him..So I started halter training him and getting him used to grooming and picking his feet, When he was 6 Month's old, My family and I went out of town...When We got back The barn owner & The woman had gotten in a fight and She took away all of her Horse's plus Jett, We Called her and asked where Jett was so we could pick him up & She wouldn't tell us. Then she stopped answering our call's, I'm pretty sure this is his Pedigree page: Mr Poker Flats Paint Thank You!, Kat :wave:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry but he's not really missing, you're missing him.
Without a bill of sale or other document stating he was yours there isn't anything you can do. 
Were you paying board on him? 
Did you offer to buy him when you talked to the owner?


----------



## KatE297 (May 25, 2015)

Hi Natisha, It was mostly just word of mouth , The deal I had with her was: if you Train him you can have him..and she said she was going to help me get him registered, I paid part of his board and part of his food once he started eating, and bought him a fly mask,halter,hoof pick,nameplate and brush, I was supposed to get his bill of sale and registration papers once I got back home..so the only paper I have for him is his mother's breeding record, some papers she left with me for her other horses and a list of what jet's registered name was going to be , I wish I could have gotten more. but I didn't know because I was only 13 at the time.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

KatE297 said:


> Hi Natisha, It was mostly just word of mouth , The deal I had with her was: if you Train him you can have him..and she said she was going to help me get him registered, I paid part of his board and part of his food once he started eating, and bought him a fly mask,halter,hoof pick,nameplate and brush, I was supposed to get his bill of sale and registration papers once I got back home..so the only paper I have for him is his mother's breeding record, some papers she left with me for her other horses and a list of what jet's registered name was going to be , I wish I could have gotten more. but I didn't know because I was only 13 at the time.


She took advantage of you. The horse belongs to her, and it wasn't your horse - regardless of what she told you. You don't have a bill of sale or anything to show that this horse was yours. The kindest thing you can do for yourself is to mark this as a hard lesson, and move on. Even if you found this horse, he is not your horse. He was not stolen from you. The owner moved her foal (now horse) to a location of her choosing and has paid for his care and upkeep for his entire life. Even though you paid for some things briefly, it's not enough to have a real ownership claim.


----------



## KatE297 (May 25, 2015)

I Found out that his breeder got him back and resold him to a lovely family, Thank You Everyone!


----------



## KatE297 (May 25, 2015)

**Thread Closed** Please Delete if Possible


----------

